

Serenade.js – A light and compact client-side framework - grflynn
http://serenadejs.org/

======
timooo
"TypeError: undefined is not an object (evaluating 'this._views[e].render')"

On safari all examples does not work.

------
what-no-tests
Super nice -- can you provide some ES6 examples?

